# Too much of a good thing?



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I recently started feeding cucumber and Zucchini in all my tanks. In the 120G I put in 2 * 1/2" thick pieces and it's gone is 3-4 hours. There are 7 Black Ghost Knife, about a dozen assorted loachs and 4 (1" - 4") BN Plecos that seem to be the main consumers. Is it possible to feed too much fresh veggies? If so, what is the recommended amount / frequency?

Thanks in advance for your input!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

IMO you can not feed to much fresh veggie as long as it is being consumed and not left to foul the water.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

How long of a time do you guys usually leave the cucumber or zucchini in the tank?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> How long of a time do you guys usually leave the cucumber or zucchini in the tank?


some last longer than others and also depends on your filter.
i've been known to leave zucchini up to 3 days with a water change on the 3rd day.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I only leave my zucchini in 24 hours as it seems to disintegrate and make a mess. In my 125, I put in a 1/2 lb yam and it's gone in 12 hours, leaving little bits of skin. So 1/2" pieces are not excessive. Plecos process a lot of food extremely rapidly, as you can tell by the colour of their poop (it's whatever colour food you feed them), so you cannot really overfeed these guys, as Adrian said, unless you're fouling the water.

Oh, and I feed my plecos veggies 3 times a week when I'm around. When I'm away, my wife only feeds them veggies once a week. When I first come back, they really go at the veggies the first time I feed, which tells me they need to be fed more than once a week.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I usually put a zucchini on a fork and drop er in the tank, what do you guys do?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Screwcumber by Opti-Fish - Home April sells them. I hate having the big ugly forks in my tanks. Prior to that I used brass bolts.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Lol. i just bought the ones on the website you gave me 5.65 pounds lol. i'll get it in the mail in 2 weeks


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone feed their fish peas?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i have heard of people feeding peas. just nuke them in the microwave for 5-10 seconds and give them a squish before droppin them in.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

make sure you remove the shell for the peas, other than that they are great for your fish as well. They cannot digest the shell (if the eat if) so its safe to remove it after you nuke em. 
Fresh peas are always best too, but the frozen kind still stand no chance when being assaulted by fish.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just shell them than put them right in. I am thinking you mean frozen ones. I just put them in a bowl and wait 10 minutes, pop them out their shells and right into the tank. I don't have any fish which don't like them. High in proteins, but low in fats.


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, sorry, i mean the frozen ones.

so do i de shell the pea from the pea pod, or
do i de shell the peas themselves.

If that makes any sense. TIA


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

You need to shell the peas themselves.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

slipstream said:


> You need to shell the peas themselves.


What he said.  They won't eat the pea shells. Just pinch them between your fingers when they're thawed and the pea will pop out.


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

ahhh, thanks a lot.


----------

